# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Escribimos un libro?

## renard

Porque no escribimos un libro entre todos?Los beneficios podrian ir para una buena causa y escribir un libro electronico entre todos no tiene que ser muy dificil o si?Podriamos enviar juegos propios y porque no algun articulo teorico o cualquier cosa relacionada con la magia,claro ya que lo hacemos lo hacemos bien y solo se elijiria los juegos y articulos con mas calidad,somos muchos y seguro que se puede hacer algo interesante.Bueno yo hay dejo la idea.
Un abrazo.

----------


## luis_bcn

Es uns buena idea renard, ya se hizo hace poco en otro foro por la mujer de colombini, la verdad es que tuvo gran acogida o eso creo
P.d,  yo quiero ver eso vuestro

----------


## goldenart

Es una buena idea, aquí hay gente que sabe mucho, pero requiere trabajo y organización.

----------


## joweme

Me parece buena idea pero... ¿estamos en abierto para el libro? ¿quien tendría acceso a ese libro? miembros del foro, miembros del foro con un minimo de estancia en este, miembros con acceso al laboratorio...

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi no me parece mala idéa (normal jejeje, yo tuve una similar hace un tiempo y no cuajo). Pero lo que dice joweme es muy cierto:

 Si vamos a mandar algún juego nuestro, no nos gustaría a muchos que fuera en abierto. 

 Quién decide si yo puedo o no mandar algo, y es más, si lo que mando es bueno o no (yo no me veo en la tesitura de elegir).

 Sería un libro gratuito, hay que pagar por él, quien lo va a distribuir y cómo...

 En fin. Hay que meditarlo, no se peude lanzar sólo la idéa. 

 Pero conste Renard, que yo me apunto. A algo ejjeje.

----------


## renard

Hombre los juegos se mandarian en privado y nadie podria verlos hasta que salga el libro,se podria nombrar un grupo de personas y ellos son los que eligirian los juegos,por supuesto habria que pagar por el libro ya que el dinero iria para una buena causa,y por supuesto todos podriamos mandar algo.

----------


## goldenart

Es difícil. Habría que elegir y seleccionar a personas para que reciban el cobro (eso cuando ya esté hecho) y confiar en que lo destinen a una buena causa.

Por otra, el libro podría ponerse a disposición de los que contribuyeron con él. Por otra, las personas seleccionadas tendrían acceso a todos los juegos mandados, con lo cual, ellos verían todas las revelaciones... es difícil coordinar todas las cosas y encontrar personas para ello.

Yo estoy dispuesto a ayudar, tengo un buen manejo en photoshop, y algún juego inventado tengo.

----------


## magokreuss

Querer es poder...

Hace año y medio hicimos un grupo de amigos de este y el foro hermano de la Damainquieta, un ebook *MAGIA POR UNA DAMA* que tenia como fin benéfico paliar, en lo posible, una cara operación cardiovascular de la mujer de Aldo Colombini, Rachel.

El proyecto se puso en marcha el 1 de agosto y a primeros de septiembre estaba listo.
Se recogieron mas de 40 efectos de un montón de amigos.
La logística de descarga corrió a cargo de una tienda Magica y la recaudación estaba actualizada a tiempo real (lo cual fue una gran idea).

Por su parte ninguno de los integrantes-autores tuvo acceso al ebook, (bueno yo si porque me remitian los efectos a mi) asi que todos pagamos los 15€ que costaba (otra gran idea), llegandose a recaudar casi 3000€, y teniendo una genial acogida (por cierto aun se puede adquirir)

Se marcaron unas pautas de diseño, para darle homogeneidad y todos cumplieron sin problemas.

Lo fundamental es que fijeis una fecha tope de recogida y esta se respete.

Si por ejemplo queréis destinar los beneficios a FUNDACION ABRACADABRA,ALDEAS INFANTILES, MEDICOS SIN FRONTERAS...contactar directamente con ellos y con seguridad os pondrán en su web la infraestructura necesaria para la descargar previo pago.

Mucha suerte

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues a mi me parece genial!! yo tamnién tengo un par de juegos. Pero la idea es que sea un libro de cartomagia, numis? supongo que de todo un poco, no?

----------


## albatalyawsi

Me parece una idea maravillosa. Magokreus da muy buenas pistas sobre cómo conseguirlo. Apoyo completamente la idea.
Un abrazo

----------


## sann

Yo aunque no apoyo a las "ONG" [por motivos propios (e trabajado para alguna y pff)], soy mas de ayudar a causas especificas, pero quien se resistiria a formar parte de un libro en comun con los compañeros, poniendo un granito de arena.
En vez de pensar, sera de cartomagia o numismagia o gomitas, yo lo veo mas, convertirlo en un libro de close-up (y se engloba todo) o escena incluso ambas.
Bueno que si que me apunto si esque nos pusieramos de acuerdo en hacer que esto funcione.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo me apunto por la parte mentalista.

----------


## S. Alexander

A mí me parece bien y sé que hay miembros del foro que pueden contribuir en que sea un gran libro.

Y además de juegos, también podría haber teoría...

Creo que el método a seguir para confeccionarlo debería ser el siguiente:

- Nombrar un organizador, administrador, o el nombre que se le quiera dar (este tiene que saber escribir de forma correcta para una buena introducción, anexos, etc).
- Que los artículos sean enviados a esa persona (así no hace falta ni que esté en abierto, ya los tendremos los demás los juegos de los compañeros cuando se termine).
- Que el organizador se encargue de ordenar el libro, escribir una introducción y de los trámites para su publicación.

Por sentar bases... ahora que venga algún experto y las mejore o especifique más, plis  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## goldenart

¿Al final en qué se queda esto? ¿Empezamos a decidir quién será el administrador y los términos de privacidad del libro, quién podrá leer y quién no, si será de magia de cerca, o de escenario, si tendrá un poco de todo, o se concentrará en algo específico?

Yo puedo aportar mi granito de arena en cartomagia, y si hay que hace algo con photoshop también, quizás en edición de texto también.

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola. Yo en cuestiones de magia no puedo aportar mucho porque soy un principiante, como quien dice. Pero estaré  encantado de poder ayudar en la revisión de los textos: corrección, redacción, ortografía, estilo...

Un saludo.

Jesús

----------


## xexulin

A mi me parece una grandísima idea, no sólo por el proyecto de libro en sí sino por el objetivo de éste. Podéis contar conmigo para lo que haga falta.

----------


## Danielflow

Nadie menciona una buena rutina de bolas de esponja? Un libro para todos los niveles con parte teórica, sobre todo creo más conveniente que sea de close-up, porque no vamos a enseñar nada de escenario, sería meterse mucho más dentro de la jungla..
Yo pongo una rutina de bolas de esponja unos fal*s*s depo**t** alguna carga, apariciones, viajes...
Si se cuenta conmigo decirmelo para hacer alguna ilustración y tal...
Poner chincheta a este post?Los beneficios pueden ir para el foro, o alguna actividad que se haga con los miembros no? podría estar genial hacer un inter-potagia en plan gala y eso, y plantear lo de los beneficios a algún tipo de entidad...

Bueno espero que avance esto, im calling on you!

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola, Danielflow. Apoyo tus palabras. Sería imperdonable no incluir rutinas con bolas de esponja. No sé si se han mencionado también los cubiletes. Creo que no pueden faltar. 

Un abrazo a todos.

Jesús

----------


## hakan di milo

Yo puedo aportar con trucos de monedas , cartomagia y edicion de photoshop .Un saludos a todos

----------


## Danielflow

A mí no me importa coordinar la operación.. pero esto exige compromiso.....
Voy a tomar la iniciativa porque si no queda aparcada, le pido a algún moderador que le ponga chincheta a esto....que cada persona especifique una rutina de magia de cerca con lo que a el le apetezca, y la describa en un post, en forma de cuestionario

RUTINA:
Útiles necesarios:
Técnicas necesarias:
Nivel de dificultad:

Eso, junto con una breve descripción por lo menos para irnos haciendo una idea de lo que tenemos para trabajar...

----------


## Javivy

Perdon por reflotar el hilo pero, ¿al final hay libro? Yo aunque llego un poco tarde y no soy un experto, tambien me gustaria participar y ayudar en lo que sea, asi que si al final lo hacemos, contar conmigo. Me parece una gran idea.
Saludos! =)

----------


## Maguician

¿Hacer un libro con nuestro saber mágico para ayudar a otras personas y sin ánimo de lucro?¿Por qué no me habies avisado antes?¡Yo me apunto,sin dudarlo!Y si queréis,puedo organizar el libro y demás...¿Porqué no nos vamos repartiendo las tareas ya?Cuanto antes empecemos, antes acabaremos...

----------


## jbarrena

Quería saber si lo del libro finalmente se va a hacer, acabo de incorporarme al foro y he visto la iniciativa. Si seguís con ello y os sirve de algo mi colaboración en el apartado de mentalismo, estaré encantado de participar. 
He visto que se proponía mandar los articulos a un administrador y que decida cuales se incluyen en el libro, y yo sugiero que pongan todos en un apartado reservado a los foreros registrados y se voten, quizas por categorias, de manera que sabremos que los articulos incluidos son los que gustan a la mayoria.
En caso de que se hiciera una edición impresa y se pretendiera distribuir, que no sé si voy demasiado lejos, existe una opción que es dejar libros en depósito en librerias y cada x tiempo cobrar los que se han vendido, pero como digo seguramente esto es ir muy allá.

----------


## El Ciporr

Vamos a reflotar el hilo, que se está desperdiciando una buena idea, manda "narises"!! 

Yo creo que deberíamos de aplicarnos el cuento y ponernos al trabajo (hablo en primera persona del plural aunque no esté dentro, pero queda más cool). 
La idea base es hacer un libro. A mi parecer deberíamos intentar centrarnos en un concepto de libro. La primera pregunta es: ¿Qué queremos hacer? Si no somos capaces de responder eso, no se puede seguir.

Vamos a hacer un libro de cartomagia? o uno de bolas de esponja? o uno de monedas? O vamos a hacer un libro de iniciación a la magia  con varios estilos para que el lector pueda elegir que rama profundizar? 

Eso sería lo primero.

Lo segundo: Si vamos a desvelar juegos, tenemos que tener en cuenta varios factores.

-Si el juego no es nuestro, debemos de ver si está publicado.
-Si el juego es nuestro, debemos de ver que técnicas se usan y ver si estas están publicadas.

En ambos casos, si utilizamos técnicas de otras personas, es importantisimo referenciar con la maxima precisión posible de donde se puede adquirir un conocimiento de esa técnica.

Si vamos a explicar una técnica nuestra, debemos de asegurarnos de que esta técnica realmente es nuestra (que si, posiblemente a una persona se le ocurrio hace años, pero si no está publicada, es como si fuese tuya).

Luego, creo que sería interesante también apoyarnos en youtube para proporcionar un material distinto al público. No digo que revelemos técnicas o juegos por youtube, pero si que REALICEMOS dichos juegos para mayor claridad del lector.

Luego, a la hora de elegir contenido debería de haber un conjunto de personas que decidan si dicho contenido es apto o no para el contenido del libro (para que esto no sea jauja, claro). 

Hacer un libro no es tan sencillo y se necesita paciencia. Aún así, si nos ponemos, yo creo que en un año lo sacamos (si, sigo hablando en primera persona del plural  :117: )

----------


## Coloclom

Las cosas por aquí no cambian...

Hacer por hacer es absurdo. Y entonces ocurre que uno compra huevos pensando sacar pollos que venderá, y con ese dinero se comprara una vaca a la que no le dará de beber y así entonces la vaca dará leche en polvo y venderá el polvo como una droga de nuevo diseño, y así se hará muy rico...

Para que una idea salga bien, ha de tener un fin, un objetivo.
Para que una idea que implica a un colectivo salga bien, ha de tener sí o sí, alguien que organice.

Y cuando ya tengas el fin, la idea y el organizador, aún te falta lo más básico: la materia.

En este caso, para tener materia hacen falta usuarios que tengan, con perdón, cojones. ¿¿los tenéis??

He visto a gente apuntarse a la guerra con un platano por pistola. Pero a la hora de ir, muchos decían que la fruta no les gusta.


Os lo pongo fácil, para que no os devaneis los sesos:


Organizador: Eidayoson

¿por qué?

Pues porque lleva más que nadie en el foro, por es alguien respetado, que inspira confianza, porque conoce a todos los usuarios y es conocido por todos, porque es una de las personas que más ha aportado a esto foro, poco a poco, cada día, porque lleva muchos años en esto, porque está más que capacitado y porque es un gordito gracioso.
Además de esto, su bandeja de mensajes privados es mucho más amplia que la de un usuario normal, así que podrá enviársele tanta materia como se les pueda ocurrir.

Y ahora, cómo desarrollar el proyecto?
Pues también es sencillo.

Desde ya, empezar a enviar todo ese material a Eidan por MP, si no es posible por su tamaño o por la causa que fuere, se pone uno en contacto con él y se busca otro modo de hacerlo.
No hace falta que os movileceis para tener un fotografo, un corrector y un coreógrafo. Enviadle el material sin más, con las fotos que tengais que enviar, como si son echas con el móvil. Da igual. El caso es enviarlo. Escribidlo con vuestras propias palabras, sin esperar 3 meses para encontrar las que queden bonitas, alguien con capacidad de comprensión interpretará la idea y la plasmará con las palabras óptimas. Y cuando haya mucho material como para hacer un libro, será MUY fácil saber qué cosas elegir, buscar a alguien que haga fotos nuevas con una buena cámara adaptandose a la idea original de cada uno, será muy fácil implementar el orden en que se aglutinen dentro del libro, etc. Todo será muy fácil, porque luego se sabrá lo que hay, y lo que se quiere, si hace falta pedir ayuda concreta, etc.


Ahora queda que todos los que habéis posteado, en los próximos días, le envieis ese o esos MPs a Eidan, vengais aquí de nuevo y digais:
Yo he tenido cojones.

Y aquellos que a última hora se han rajado, vengan y digan:

A mi no me gusta la fruta!!!



Quereis hacer un libro?? Hacedlo! Pero dejaros de construir castillos en el aire preguntando si las ventanas deben ser de madera o doblemente acristaladas de alunminio.
Cuando haya material suficiente, será momento de decidir cómo os gustan las ventanas de vuestro castillo, esta vez construido sobre sólidos cimientos.


No sabeis de qué debe tratar el libro? Pues no pasa nada. Envía teoría, juegos, ideas, etc. Si llegado el momento el material recogido solo da para hacer un libro de bolas de esponja, mala suerte para los numismagos, aparecerán en los agradecimientos.

A la pregunta: y tal cosa puedo mandarla? La respuesta es SÍ, puedes mandar esa tal cosa, aunque sea una mierda. Ya se encargará alguien de eliminarlo. Porque luego, ese tipo de preguntas estúpidas, enturbian los hilos y las cabezas y al final ocurre, de nuevo, lo de siempre: vuelvas y más vueltas en un círculo vicioso que no tiene fin.

No hagais preguntas, la respuesta a todo es SÍ. Spam incluido!


Y si sois capaces de reunir algo mínimamente interesante, Eidan abrirá un hilo pronto para comunicaros cómo van las cosas, y que rumbo merece la pena seguir.

Y ya, si es necesario, cuando haya material, quitais al gordito gracioso de organizador, y poneis uno más acorde que sea guapo y estilizado elegido por todos, o bien, dejais a Eidan que se encargue de comprar los huevos y ordeñar la vaca.



Pd: Pasarán 3 meses y en la bandeja de mensajes de Eidan habrá 2 MPs: el de lenart y uno de Iban comentadole que ha descubierto una pagina nueva de chicas suecas en top less. Al tiempo.



Un saludo a todos y gracias a quien haya perdido su tiempo leyéndome

----------


## Iban

No te vuelvas a ir, Marcos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gordito vale, pero gracioso?. Te has pasado. Jeje. Te recuerdo qu&#233; t&#250; tienes pistolas as&#237; qu&#233; deja de hincharte de fruta y vente para la guetra...


Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk

----------


## Ravenous

Yo me llamo Ralph.

No perd&#243;n. Quise decir:

A mi me gusta la fruta. Sobre todo los melones.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

----------


## mayico

Colooooooooooooconnn, hay no, Coloclommmmmm jeje el resto no se, pero yo te he hechado de menos...

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola a todos. Yo soy novato y no creo que pueda aportar mucho, pero me ofrezco para la corrección de los textos.

Un abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Me parece a mi que mas que pensar en si se hara un libro de cartomagia, numismagia, escenario ,etc.. Se deberia de establecer ¿Hacia donde se quiere apuntar? ¿Que se quiere lograr con esto? ¿Que se quiere entregar? Ya que me parece que hacer un libro solo por hacerlo no es el camino,creo que si se ha de hacer algo debe ser con un fin de entregar algo mas que un monton de juegos que no han de aportar nada a la magia.. 

Creo que el querer hacer un libro genera muchas interrogantes que plantean serias dificultades como por ejemplo ¿Quienes serian los exponentes? quienes conformarian el jurado a cargo de elegir los juegos? Serian juegos copiados? variaciones? innovaciones? ¿Cuales son las credenciales del exponente? ¿Cuales son las credenciales del jurado? Porque digo esto, porque si se planea sacar un libro y esta la esperanza de que se venda hay que tratar de ponerse del lado del futuro aprendiz o iniciado en la magia con ganas de comprar un libro, deben preguntarse porque ese aprendiz elegiria comprar este libro? que ofrece de interesante este libro por sobre otros que ya estan en el  mercado?Y aca vuelvo a la interrogante de ¿Cuales son las credenciales magicas del exponente? Ya que estaremos de acuerdo que en este foro hay una mezcla de aprendices, magos profesionales, amateurs,intermedio ,etc.. Por ende seria un libro solo escrito por magos de comprobada trayectoria? Si es asi, no seria seccionar el proyecto dejando de lado a una parte importante( los amateurs y aprendices) del foro? 
Ahora veamoslo desde otra optica, digamos que en el libro no solo entraran aportes de magos profesionales sino amateurs e iniciados¿Solo bastara con que la presentacion sea relativamente decente para que entre?. Si este fuera el caso y tratando de ser lo mas objetivo posible. Porque alguien querria comprar un libro de un perfecto desconocido? de alguien que probablemente tiene pocas sino nulas tablas? Porque habria de leer la teoria de alguien que no ha aplicado esos conceptos de manera prolongada en el tiempo , o no lo ha hecho a grandes audiencias, o no es alguien reconocido por la comunidad magica, no posee premios de algun tipo,etc.. Es decir, algun tipo de pergamino que respalde el trabajo del mago , ya sea practico o teorico.

Esto no lo digo para hacer sentir mal a alguien o mucho menos, si alguien se siente ofendido me disculpo pues esa no es la intencion, solo trato de aclarar ciertos puntos ,dicho esto,continuemos..Esto lo digo debido a que hay que ser cuidadoso con estas cosas, ya que no se trata de que alguien que lleva 1 o 2 años de magia se ponga a hablar de teoria , o que alguien que no tiene suficientes tablas se ponga a dar catedra siendo que la calidad de este como mago no es comprobable o que se pongan a explicar juegos que no han sido ejecutados a la perfeccion , al menos para mi solo un mago de excelencia esta facultado para dar clases de magia o enseñar juegos . Sino estan incurriendo en el mismo error del que ustedes suelen prevenir, casi siempre veo comentarios del tipo "No veas videos de Youtube, la técnica es mala,o el mago es solo un aprendiz y la tecnica no esta ejecutada a la perfeccion" y bueno aca no seria lo mismo?? magos aprendices tratando de enseñar a magos un poco menos instruidos?

Me parece que al hacer esto solo se incurre en una gran contradicción ética, ya que por un lado se recomienda no ver tutoriales de youtube , por no ser ejecutados a la perfeccion pero por otro lado aca se propone hacer algo que quizas no es igual pero es muy similar..

Ahora no digo que no se haga un libro pero creo que primero se debe establecer ¿A que quiere apuntar el libro? Si se trata de hacer un libro con juegos explicados por magos de distintos niveles , me parece que la idea no es buena por los problemas que ya comente mas arriba.

Ahora distinto seria que se desee sacar un libro por hacer algo entretenido que solo circule entre los involucrados y que sea sin animo de lucro teniendo claro que no es un libro de excelencia por ende el pretender lucrar estaria fuera de toda discusion, si es asi lo podria llegar a encontrar mas entendible.. Ojo que es solo mi opinion y espero no hacer sentir mal a nadie con esto . 


Ahora dicho esto propongo una idea para hacer algo distinto a lo que se ha hecho antes, algo que creo que podria quedar muy bonito y en donde se podria incluir a una parte importante del foro y ademas no tendria porque incluir revelaciones y bueno aca va: 

Creo que si bien pueden haber discrepancias respecto a esto, muchos concordaran en que la importancia que tiene el Canuto en la cartomagia es similar a la que el Corinda tiene en el mentalismo , o el Bobo en numismagia. Sin embargo hay mucha gente que se salta estos pasos, dejando de lado lecturas importantes para los iniciados, quizas porque creen que con videos de youtube basta y sobra , pero esto es producto de una ignorancia magica, por no saber la calidad de los juegos que aparecen ahi .

Por lo mismo porque no hacer alguna colaboracion por ejemplo para hacer una compilacion de los mejores juegos del Canuto, el cual ha sido para muchos uno de los libros con los cuales se iniciaron. seria brindar una especie de tributo al Canuto y de paso serviria para mostrarles a los iniciados porque deberian de leerse esos libros, creo yo que seria una buena manera de incentivar a los que recien estan comenzando a que lean, que aun hay mucho que aprender de los libros. Creo que podria llegar a ser una buena iniciativa ya que quien no conoce algun juego del Canuto? por ende podria hacerse una seleccion de los mejores juegos del Canuto, o porque no hacerlos todos , y lanzar una especie de concurso con las bases de que tipo de juegos se haran asi como las reglas de presentación y bueno ahi cada interesado enviaria su video y un jurado estaria encargado de elegir las mejores performances de cada juego.

Dependiendo de la acogida algo similar podria hacerse con numismagia y con mentalismo .Me parece una buena manera de rendir tributo a esos libros que tanto han aportado a la magia ademas que seria algo distinto y que creo que puede aportar a la magia,sobre todo para los que recien estan empezando el camino.
Ya para terminar me gustaria decir que ya sea que se haga un libro o una colaboracion de otro tipo que se trate de entregar algo mas, tratar de dejar alguna enseñanza o algo que aporte para entregar un producto de buena calidad.Mi humilde opinion..

Saludos

----------


## Iban

Esto todavia no ha empezado y ya ha naufragado. No perdais tiempo en quimeras.

----------


## jbarrena

Yo personalmente no veo tanto problema, siempre y cuando todo aquel que participe tenga claro que no se pretende hacer "el gran libro mágico" y que se hace con un fin benéfico (al menos eso entendí cuando se hizo la propuesta). Creo que una buena opción es permitir que quienes estén registrados en el foro voten los juegos que más les guste de cada rama mágica, de forma que sabremos que los juegos que se incluyan gustan a la mayoría y pienso que puede ser que alguno de nosotros no tenga criterio, pero mal se tiene que dar para que nadie en este foro lo tenga.No hay necesidad de incluir una cantidad de juegos determinada, por tanto no hay necesidad de meter relleno, si salen 10 juegos buenos, bueno será. Lógicamente esta es sólo mi opinión.

----------


## Ravenous

> Esto todavia no ha empezado y ya ha naufragado. No perdais tiempo en quimeras.


Lo que Iban quiere decir de forma harto diplomática, es que esto es una idea de bombero y que no va a ningún sitio. Y que lo dejéis correr, porque por mucho ruido que se haga, esto no va a ir más allá de un "y si...".

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

----------


## renard

Pero si esto lo han echo en otros foros que pasa son mejores que nosotros? Como me gusta picar jaja.

----------


## Ravenous

Respuesta corta:


Si.




Para la respuesta larga, mira lo que se ha escrito últimamente.

----------


## Iban

Renard,

Por desgracia, la participación en el foro ha caído últimamente en picado. Dudo que este año seamos capaces incluso de sacar adelante el concurso, como para pensar en proyectos que suponen un compromiso mayor. Para hacer lo que proponéis es necesaria una alta implicación y compromiso que, lamentablemente, no creo que haya. De ponerlo en marcha, además de necesitar una gran cantidad de usuarios (échale que unos 40) dispuestos a compartir algún juego, redactarlo, revisarlo, depurarlo, etc., alguien tiene que coger las riendas y dedicar muchas horas a coordinar, estudiar, repasar, retocar y redactar el libro. No digamos si además se quieren meter fotos.

Si me dices dónde esteán esos 40 usuarios, y las dos o tres personas que tendrán que dedicar gran parte de su tiempo para aglutinar todo, entonces te diré para qué puede servir el libro.

----------


## MagNity

además, luego vienen los DVD's!!!! con el viaje pagado al equipo audiovisuals por allí donde haga falta (el equipo audiovisual soy yo...xDDDD),...

----------


## renard

> Renard,
> 
> Por desgracia, la participación en el foro ha caído últimamente en picado. Dudo que este año seamos capaces incluso de sacar adelante el concurso, como para pensar en proyectos que suponen un compromiso mayor. Para hacer lo que proponéis es necesaria una alta implicación y compromiso que, lamentablemente, no creo que haya. De ponerlo en marcha, además de necesitar una gran cantidad de usuarios (échale que unos 40) dispuestos a compartir algún juego, redactarlo, revisarlo, depurarlo, etc., alguien tiene que coger las riendas y dedicar muchas horas a coordinar, estudiar, repasar, retocar y redactar el libro. No digamos si además se quieren meter fotos.
> 
> Si me dices dónde esteán esos 40 usuarios, y las dos o tres personas que tendrán que dedicar gran parte de su tiempo para aglutinar todo, entonces te diré para qué puede servir el libro.


Jaque mate Iban 1 Renard 0,por desgracia claro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Al final opté por escribirlo sólo.




Algún día...

----------


## fran fortuna

Hola!

Yo puedo contaros que si bien no eran de magia, me he visto envuelto en otras publicaciones, y NO ES NI DE CASUALIDAD TAN FÁCIL COMO PODÁIS CREER EN PRINCIPIO.

Se que las palabras de Iban son un poco "agorer", pero es que es cierto.

Para empezar alguien tiene que decir "yo me encargo, esto se hará así y asá", ya os aviso que las votaciones y demás en estas proyectos no funcionan, porque solo hace que todo se alargue y las ganas se pierdan.
Se necesita un editor/coordinador que además sea implacable con temas de fechas, espacios, etc... estos proyectos funcionan mediaente una dictadura de ideas, uno propone y lso demás trabajan en torno a la propuesta.

Se necesita corrector, maquetador, ilustrador y/o fotógrafo ...y esta gente, por mucho fin benéfico que tenga el libro se van a tirar currando en él fácil dos meses, y tienen que comer y por lo tanto se les debe pagar
(no flipeis, yo por ejemplo la vez que más apretada he tenido la ilustración de un libro fue un mes y medio de curro sin parar y al final 40 horas seguidas de curro para llegar a tiempo), o sea esta gente se dobla el lomo, aviso.

Por otro lado, si hay 15 personas en esta conversación, son 15 personas que cada cual quiere hablar de lo suyo (bolas de espuma, cartomagia, monedas, cría de siluros...)
El resultado sería un libro que no profundiza en ningún tema concreto y por lo tanto no sería en verdad muy útil.
Sería mucho más útil y lógico hacer una especie de "filosofía de la magia" con algunos juegos sencillos.

Ahora la gente me grita: "Vaya cenizo""eres un mal roller""Lina Morgan se te tendría que llevar a los infiernos"...esas cosas

Pero yo os digo: Se que a la gente le mola ver sus cositas en papel (o pantalla), lucirse, aleccionar, devolver algo a la sociedad...¿por qué no hacéis una revista on-line?¿un magazín?¿un folleto?
Se puede adaptar a temáticas concretas, es más fácil de maquetar, no todo el mundo tiene porque hacer un constante esfuerzo de publicación...

Pensadlo detenidamente, yo he leído todo el hilo y la idea de una revista me cuadra más.
Pero que no se os llene la boca con éesto último, pensad en lo que he dicho al principio...no vale un "alguien tendría que hacer..."

----------


## magokreuss

a ver que os parece esto

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/libr...43/#post344341

----------


## Maguician

Yo apruebo y me pongo manos a la obra con la idea de magokreuss

----------


## jbarrena

yo tambien mandaré algo, si al final no sale que no sea por no intentarlo.

----------


## elmoronta

mmm!! gran idea renard! pero habria que trabajar en grupos no se puede encargar uno solo de toda una tarea otro de otra toda... Así se nos hará más fácil! y otra cosa es donde se hace la publicacion?

----------


## Iban

Magokreuss ha aterrizado una propuesta. Así que, los que estéis interesados, aquí tenéis el primer paso:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/libr...potagia-33543/

----------


## ignoto

A ver por dónde empiezo.
Llevo cerca de tres años escribiendo un libro de magia. Tengo juegos propios (no versiones "hechas mías" ni chorradas en vinagre) que serán peores que otros pero se pueden publicar sin pedir permiso a nadie. 
Esto último es importante porque, al igual que yo, otros magos que hayan creado sus propios juegos estarán deseando lanzarse al cuello del primer incauto que publique un juego de otro "pero con presentación propia". 
Eso limita los juegos publicables a los de creación propia (y no es fácil crearlos) o a versiones de juegos antígüos y/o archiextendidos.
Y lo de que sea interesante...como que no es sencillo.
Los juegos de magia de cerca resulta interesante para los aficionados y los de salón o escena para los profesionales (o los que actúan de cuando en cuando a cambio de que les paguen) pero la teoría o viene de uno de los grandes o tiene que ser muy impactante para que triunfe.
Y los juegos...si no son juegos muy probados son una pifia (dos juegos propios he tenido que eliminar de mi repertorio porque no funcionaban) y si están muy probados lo mas seguro es que te encuentres con que otros mil magos te los han fusilado (todos hemos copiado algo que hemos visto a un compañero, el que esté libre de pecado...es mas raro que un perro con escamas).
Un libro tiene al menos cien páginas. Mejor ciento cincuenta o doscientas. Un juego se escribe, como mucho y contando con fotografías, en cinco o seis. Eso implica, para hacer un libro de juegos, que tenéis que contar con veinticinco juegos al menos. Para ello deberán enviarse hasta cuatro veces más juegos para poder escoger.
¿Váis a contar con cien juegos para escoger entre ellos?
Porque si la cosa va de publicar un folletín con seis u ocho juegos (o diez, me da igual) eso NO ES UN LIBRO. En todo caso, una revista (y gracias).
Pero vamos, que si se llega a hacer yo pongo mi granito de arena y...
¡Les regalaré un juego a los responsables de la publicación (a los que se lo hayan currado) en cuanto este se publique!
¡Hala! ¡Ánimo!

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias a toda esa gente que se acuerda de mi, es algo que me llena de felicidad.

No tengo tiempo para volver a ser usuario activo, tendría que privarme de muchos momentos de aburrimiento.

Y veo que sigue habiendo gente que piensa y sabe lo que dice (léase Ignoto) y gente que es como la levadura, engordan los hilos pero no aportan sabor.


La primera vez que oí la posibilidad de hacer un libro en el foro, su finalidad era la ilusión de hacerlo (proceso) y no de tenerlo (existencia). La meta era terminarlo, no venderlo. La salsa era el trabajo, el tiempo; no su contenido. Y todo lo demás daños o beneficios colaterales.

Por ese camino, hacer un "libro" puede resultar fructífero. Otra cosa puede resultar demasiado grande.

Aunque desde luego que si se hace algo, mejor hacerlo lo mejor posible.


Os deseo mucha suerte a todos, ojalá salga un gran libro, yo haré lo posible porque caiga en mis manos.

----------

